# feeding schedule



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

As some of you may know, I am getting a bully boy soon and I just wanted to know what type of feeding schedule should I put him on. I know that I am going to be feeding him a lot less then what his past owner fed him, but I dont wanna cut back on his food suppply so rapidly. Also I know that your suppose to excersise your dogs before feeding, but I dont have the time to walk him early in the morning before school and my mom will be at work. So should I still feed him in the morning.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

You can feed twice a day, three times a day or once a day just depends on what schedule works best for you. No matter how many times a day you should feed the same amount a day ( ie 2 cups once a day or 1 morning 1 night) As to how much food would depend on how much excersize he gets. I feed my guys 1 cup of kibble a day 1/2 morning and 1/2 in the evening. Sometimes they get an egg thrown in sometimes a chicken neck, just depends on what I can afford that week lol. 

I walk in the evenings just before feeding. Its not ALWAYS necissary to excersize them before you feed but I don't in the morning either, but still feed in the morning. Just try out a schedule for aweek or so and see how it goes.

However when you feed at night try to feed a couple hours before you put him to bed, so he has enough time to poo/pee before being crated.


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a 8 week old bully and I am feeding her smaller amounts 3 times a day. She seems to be hungry all the time lol just like her owner. haha


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

lovethypitbull said:


> As some of you may know, I am getting a bully boy soon and I just wanted to know what type of feeding schedule should I put him on. I know that I am going to be feeding him a lot less then what his past owner fed him, but I dont wanna cut back on his food suppply so rapidly. Also I know that your suppose to excersise your dogs before feeding, but I dont have the time to walk him early in the morning before school and my mom will be at work. So should I still feed him in the morning.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If I remember correctly, he's 6 months right? If so, I would feed him 2 cups in the morning and then 2 cups in the evening. As far as the exercise, just do what you can in the evening. Once he turns around 8 months or so, then only feed once a day, or cut the aforementioned quantities in half, if you feel better giving him some in the morning.


----------

